# Demodex Mange



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

So I had previously posted a thread on here about my Chihuahua Ruffio loosing his hair. Well I took him to the vet today and found out that he has generalized Demodectic Mange. :foxes15:

The vet gave me ProMeris to great the Demodex. ProMeris and a flea and tick application that has recently been FDA approved to Demodex mites. This is supposed to be a monthly application, but the vet told me to put it on him every 2 weeks. Then proceeded to tell me that this Promeris can cause neurological damage and if he starts wobbling around and throwing up then I will need to stop giving it to him....are you serious!!!

So now I'm trying to decide if I want to follow the vets direction. The insert says not to apply more than once. I'm scared if I follow her directions it will be bad for my little guy. 

Has anyone here had a chi with this condition, or used ProMeris to treat Demodex Mange???


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

First of all generalized form of demodectic mange requires several treatments,
topical, special shampoo and oral medication. Second, there is a lot negative
talk about ProMeris, due to the risk of pemphigus foliaceus, I actually thought
they were discontinued...perhaps not yet. This is just my opinion, but if I were
in your shoes I would call a different vet tomorrow morning, schedule an
appointment and get a second opinion.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Go with your heart--it's usually right!!! If you don't feel good using this, find something else, talk to a different vet, do your research.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with LS 100%. Get a second opinion. That treatment might be fine for a 50 pound dog. But a 4 pound one? No. I wouldn't risk it.


----------

